# Gross Stuff-Who Cleans It Up?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My husband loves the animals,but he has one of the absolute weakest stomachs when it comes to the vomit or the occassional diarreah. I am always the one who cleans it up,unless I am not available then the husband will do it while he gags the whole time. 

Who has to clean up those messes in your house if you have anyone else lives with you?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I clean it all up because the dogs are mine.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am the Haz-Mat specialist in my home. 

Unless it comes to our septic, I'll pull my union card on that one.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Unfortunately I have the stronger stomach


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

My pup. My mess.


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

It is me. My husband is gone 16 hours a day in the summer, so it falls to me. But I have a much stronger stomach than he does lol


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Always me. I can handle anything that comes out of either end


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

I usually try to clean it up but sometimes I just cant do it. Especially the puke. Thats all the boyfriend!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL my mom says based on some of the stuff I've described, I'm over-prepared to have kids. I always tell her "you know that phrase about the s- hitting the fan?....well I know what that looks like."


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I do.. lol, I have a solid stomach so it doesn't bother me. My rommate will if I ask her to because I can't for whatever reason but if it's vomit, I will likely be cleaning up his and hers, HA! weakest stomach! Plus he's mine not hers, so I don't really feel right asking. Also, my boyfriend has not once helped clean up any messes.. hahaha not that I would make him.. but I don't think he would if I asked.. he gets grossed out easily.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

is it me or does there seem to be a lot of cases where the men have weak stomachs and the women have solid ones... haha.. just an observation, not a debate!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Funny what we'll do for our furry friends. It's like having a human baby. I never thought I'd be cleaning up a dog's nether regions, or mopping up vomit. Now it second nature. I hear the yakking in the middle of the night and I go straight to the pile of microfiber towels in my dresser.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> is it me or does there seem to be a lot of cases where the men have weak stomachs and the women have solid ones... haha.. just an observation, not a debate!


I think generations of child birth and child rearing have rendered most women immune to "gross" stuff


----------



## Theo241 (Dec 10, 2011)

When my boyfriends home, we play rock paper scissors on who does it, but It's usually me anyways . My mom is always telling me that we're more than ready for babies.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

It is a half-and-half split in our house. My dog = my mess and husband's dog = husband's mess. If one of us is gone, then the other would takeover those duties. But otherwise we generally stick to cleaning up after our own dogs.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> I think generations of child birth and child rearing have rendered most women immune to "gross" stuff


Haha! Good point! Makes me laugh when my guy friends are all "tough" and try to play the "alpha" in their groups but get some puke near them or ask to clean up poo... they get all queasy and all dainty. haha.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Gharrissc said:


> My husband loves the animals,but he has one of the absolute weakest stomachs when it comes to the vomit or the occassional diarreah. I am always the one who cleans it up,unless I am not available *then the husband will do it while he gags the whole time*.
> 
> Who has to clean up those messes in your house if you have anyone else lives with you?


I have to laugh, my husband is a ruff and tuff kind of guy but when it comes to any poop, vomit or anything of the sort he's like a little kid. I will admit there were several times that he took care of messes for me. The unfortunate thing about being the first one to wake up and the first one to get home.
But when it's all said and done it's all me.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> Haha! Good point! Makes me laugh when my guy friends are all "tough" and try to play the "alpha" in their groups but get some puke near them or ask to clean up poo... they get all queasy and all dainty. haha.


lol completely agree! Has happened to me time and again. Want to see a grown man jump and squeal? Leave a Tupperware with leftovers for him to discover in the fridge a month later. He vomited in the sink because of the smell!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I live alone, well, no other humans live here. Lots of dogs, spiders, and now mice it seems. 

One thing I can say for sure, if you don't clean the gross stuff right away, it becomes gross stuff raised to a power. So I clean it as soon as I know about it. Thankfully mine haven't been doing much barfing and all the poop is pretty much outside, save for the puppies that haven't figured it out yet. Still, someone has to do it, and if the one with the thumbs doesn't, the ones with the tails will, and that will cause it to be major gross the second time around.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Liesje said:


> I always tell her "you know that phrase about the s- hitting the fan?....well I know what that looks like."


 :rofl:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Liesje said:


> LOL my mom says based on some of the stuff I've described, I'm over-prepared to have kids. I always tell her "you know that phrase about the s- hitting the fan?....well I know what that looks like."


 
:crazy: LOL!!!!!


I have to clean it all up, no one but me around, funny thing is if my niece or nephew or a person puke, I'm out of there, human puke just seems far more gross to me.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My dogs=my messes. Even if the hubby's dog and or cat make the mess they then transfer ownership to me and it is again my mess. Hubby isn't grossed out but EXTREMELY lazy. He has even left messes for me (which irks me to no end). I'm a vet tech, nothing grosses me out. I've cleaned up things that have come from every end and or opening on an animal that you can think of.


----------



## Saynt J (Feb 22, 2012)

Both me and my wife are in medicine. The only thing I hate seeing is Kanan heaving to throw up, and that's because he always wants to go towards the rug. Why do they always target the rug?

My stomach is a little stronger, though. Like, if I pick a booger she starts getting scheeved out, or when it comes time to give Kanan a raw beef bone, I have to be the one to cut the periosteum off the bone as well as whatever tendons or ligaments may be remaining. Also, and this is a fun game, when she's eating chicken.... and I make clucking sounds.... she pushes the plate away in disgust.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

we both do!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Me!


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

My girlfriend and I share equal duty in that regard when it comes to the dogs or the cats: Whoever finds it, cleans it.

(The exception seems to be the litter box, which I generally get stuck with... *sigh*)

However, I do win the award for dealing with the grossest mess. When Tsura was a puppy, she got very sick. Made a huge mess in her crate (which also got all over her). So I bundle her up and take her into the shower. Easiest way to clean her is to get in with her. Unfortunately, she wasn't done. There I am, little Tsura braced between my legs while trying to wash her, and she has a mess coming out of both ends.

Good thing I love that dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Buahahahhaa I have not read any replies but I am betting it is mostly not the men 

I always say if men had to give birth and change diapers the human race would be extinct.:wild:


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We honestly take turns. Who ever takes him out cleans it up.

Funny how the dog is his and we split it evenly, but for cleaning my parrots cages every day I don't get any help.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I do it, if I'm not available, then my teenage son, then teen age daughter, then my 9 yr old son, and as a last resort my wife. She makes hurling sounds and says one of us needs to do it or there will be a second mess.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Usually whoever finds the mess cleans it up. Although I will admit that once there was an episode with deer poop and vomit and it was SO bad that I was throwing up trying to clean it up. John was my hero and stepped in and took over for me. You gotta love that man!


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Buahahahhaa I have not read any replies but I am betting it is mostly not the men


Highly ironic that you posted your comment immediately after mine. Considering, you know, I'm a "man" and supposedly don't have the stomach for such things...


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a strong stomach when it comes to poop but when it come to vomit... I am out of there.

Many years ago we had a dog that pooped in her crate... ate it and then puked it alllll back up all other the place, projectile style...I had to leave the room as I was gagging and on the verge of puking myself after that !

So DH took care of that one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on how gross it is and if I can get it without breathing or looking, or if I can just hose it off after it's carried outside. I never once was able to clean up after the kids when they threw up.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wife and i both work in a hospital. we take turns , or the one who finds any mess first cleans up.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

In this house it is supposed to be cleaned up by whoever finds it, because, really, who can stand walking around the house knowing there is a puddle of puke or pile of poop somewhere just sitting on the rug. That is just too gross.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Usually its me cleaning up the messes. My husband will if he comes across anything but its generally me. I have a pretty strong stomach anyway. Course since i'll be living with my mom and her boyfriend for a bit.... hehe, he'll clean up the messes! lol. Plus i'll be the only one in the house working (i know right?!). but yeah. messes are my gig.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Saynt J said:


> Also, and this is a fun game, when she's eating chicken.... and I make clucking sounds.... she pushes the plate away in disgust.


Oh, now that's funny! *Little evil light goes on in my head* We're having chicken tonight...gunna give that one a try!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My husband takes care of dead things. The rest of it we split up pretty evenly.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Since it is only ME, I do it. I had a neighbor, John, a big burly man that was AFRAID of poop. I raised **** with him over his dog pen, and I got Tango to go into the dog house and I FILLED one of those large plastic buckets full. I should have gotten some poop and chased him around the house.... The dog pen was clean after that. I didn't let it get bad. He got married and moved away. I bet his wife cleans up now.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> My husband loves the animals,but he has one of the absolute weakest stomachs when it comes to the vomit or the occassional diarreah. I am always the one who cleans it up,unless I am not available then the husband will do it while he gags the whole time.
> 
> Who has to clean up those messes in your house if you have anyone else lives with you?


this is my house to a "T"

Funny thing is DH isn't generally grossed out by anything, but something about dog diarrhea or barf does him in.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My husband is good about cleaning up gross stuff if I'm not around. 

I used to have a really weak stomache for anything GROSS, but when you have a dog with perianal fistulas (which was gosh, 20 years ago),,you develop a pretty strong stomache out of necessity 

With that, I've cleaned up some pretty nasty stuff, whether it's on the floor or on the animal.


----------

